# Connect 5.1 speakers to netbook



## FXB

I have the Logitech X-530 5.1 sourround sound speaker system which comes with 5 speakers a subwoofer and volume control.  My notebook only has a headphone jack and microphone jack.  These speakers have three connectors.  So my question is. Can I get an adapter for this?


----------



## deanj20

It looks to me like it just has 1 3.5mm jack - the three connector (RYW) go into the back of the subwoofer...


----------



## FXB

I have 2 3.5mm jacks and there are 3 3.5mm jacks coming out of the speaker system


----------



## FuryRosewood

does the notebook have a expansion slot on the side for addon cards? PCMCIA cards? if so you can use one of those to possibly connect to the surround sound setup...or this could work:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829180006


----------



## FXB

I do have an expansion slot.  How do I know if it is PCMCIA?  This solution won't work once I buy a mac.


----------



## astrallite

The only way to get surround sound off of a stock notebook is through its hdmi output, which, the X-530s has no ability to take in.


----------



## FXB

Is there some sort of adapter?


----------



## The_Other_One

Have you considered a USB sound card?  I know there are a couple out there that support 5.1.  Just don't get lured into those fake virtual surround-sound USB sound cards  I think we sold one at one point that said 7.1 virtual surround sound but it was actually just a two channel output


----------



## FXB

Yes I've looked into that but I cant seem to find some that are made for this system


----------



## astrallite

FXB said:


> Is there some sort of adapter?



HDMI is a digital transport. You need powered device to decode the signal, it's not something that can be done passively.


----------



## CareyS

FXB said:


> Is there some sort of adapter?



I made an adapter for mine. 
Pics:





Ignore the video cable.


Update:
I found this on Best Buy's site.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Creativ...Card/8953705.p?id=1216423921440&skuId=8953705


----------



## astrallite

All your adaptor does is mirror the signal 3 times; that's not surround sound.


----------

